

California law says companies can’t punish customers who post negative reviews - salem
https://gigaom.com/2014/09/10/california-law-says-companies-cant-punish-customers-who-post-negative-reviews/

======
gdwatson
Does this have any impact on Oracle's DeWitt clause[1]? I haven't seen it
mentioned yet in the discussions on technical fora.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_DeWitt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_DeWitt)

------
lutusp
Good start, but it cannot apply to a case involving two states. That would
require a federal law. Then it wouldn't apply to a case involving two
countries.

I want to see someone defend their having broken such a contract clause on the
ground that it's unconscionable -- meaning the signer wouldn't have agreed to
the no-disparagement clause if he had actually understood its meaning.

